# R.i.p dave



## bignick (Mar 24, 2007)

as some of you know dave out bosc monitor has been ill monitormad and dextersdad tryed to help us the best they could. we went to sleep at 12.30am and i woke at 2:30 to find he had passed on 


*R.I.P Dave my little man *


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Rest in peace little fella.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

My thoughts are with you Nick. RIP dave


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

So sorry Luv, and you hadn't had him long either x

you going to get a PM done to find out what caused it?

So sorry x

xx RIP DAVE xx


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

rip dave xxx


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

r.i.p Dave


----------

